

Being a Dad and working on a startup. - jamesgagan
http://shinekits.com/blogs/news/14496497-on-being-a-startup-dad-on-fathers-day?ref=hn

======
jamesgagan
Just some thoughts for Father's day on what it means to be a dad trying to get
a startup off the ground.

